

Ask HN: Are there any privacy-friendly URL shorteners? - Aoyagi

A quick web search turned up only with some shady or dysfunctional shorteners, is there something good out there I&#x27;m missing? Ideally with an easy API.
======
madhouse
Why do you need an URL shortener to begin with? (See
[http://joshua.schachter.org/2009/04/on-url-
shorteners](http://joshua.schachter.org/2009/04/on-url-shorteners) for some
great reasons against them)

~~~
Aoyagi
I need them only rarely for some super long links (and honestly I don't
remember the last time I had to use one), but I need some to suggest them to
people who simply feel the need to use them because reasons. And for IRC bots.

------
yen223
How about rolling your own? This seems like a fun weekend project.

~~~
Aoyagi
Sadly I'm too useless and without resources to do that.

